

Silk Road 317.0 Shut Down - fanquake
https://medium.com/@abarisser/silk-road-317-0-shut-down-b12470515b74

======
johnloeber
Funny and makes a point, but it seemed that toward the middle of the piece
there was also a (not-too-subtle) mocking of hipsters, which I thought was
both (a) pointlessly out of place in this piece and (b) actually counter-
productive, because it snapped me right out being immersed in the piece
("what? Hipsterism, a 2010s-cultural fad, in the year 2340?").

